# مصطلحات طقسية .. متجدد



## †gomana† (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*+ الخورس +


كلمة يونانية معناها الحرفى (صف) ومعناها الاصطلاحى : قسم من اقسام الكنيسة مثل حورس الموعوظين او خورس المؤمنين او خورس المرتلين امام الهيكل. وفيما بعد صارت تطلق ع جماعة المرتلين انفسهم.


+ المرد +


هو ما يردده الشعب فى الصلوات الليتورجية سواء نعقيبا ع مخاطبة الكاهن او عقب نداء الشماس .


+ ليتورجية +


معنى الكلمة (عمل الشعب) وكانت تستخدم قديما الكلمة لتفيد اى عمل شعب من اى نوع وليس العمل الدينى فقط.


+ أنــــافورا +


اصل الكلمة يونانى بمعنى ( يرفع او يقدم ) واستخدمت هذه الكلمة فى الترجمة السبعينية فى اسفار العهد القديم لتشير الى ذبائح العهد القديم.


من إعداد/ الشماس الاكليريكى
المعلم/ انطون اسحق
اللى درسلى الطقس

ارجو التثبيت​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

أكثر من رائع يا جومانه فعلا 

اشكرك جدا على المعلومات القيمة دى .. ويستحق فعلا التثبيت 

تحياتى


----------



## †gomana† (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسي طارق ع اهتمامك الجميل ده *
*ربنا يباركك*

*انا بنزله كل يومين*


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

لا يبحث النحل الا على الزهور ..

ودى زهور فعلا يا جومانه .. واحنا النحل 

اشكرك وفى أنتظار المزيد ....

كل يومين ..


----------



## †gomana† (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسي لكلامك المشجع والرقيق*
*ربنا يبارك فيك*


----------



## †gomana† (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*+ قــــداس +*

*اصل الكلمة سريـــانى " قد أشا " واستخدمت كلمة قداس فى الكنيسة القبطية منذ القرن الرابع وينتشر هذا الاسم فى الكنيستين السريانية والقبطية , اما فى الكنائس الشرقية الاخرى فيعرف القداس باسم الليتورجيا او الانافورا .*

*+ برلكس +*

*اصل الكلمة يونانى وتعنى " طلبة " وتترجم ايضا بمعنى ( تعزية - عزاء - وعظ ) ومن امثلة ماهو موجود فى الحان الكنيسة ن برلكس هو ( لحن البركة ) وهو مديح للعذراء والدة الالـــه.*

*+ اسبسمس +*

*هذه الكلمة اصلها يونانى ومعناها سلام ( كسلام الملاك للعذراء) وايضا تعنى ( ترحيب - تحية - قبلة )*
*والاسباسموس نوعان:*
*فى الكنيسة القبطية يوجد نوعان من الاسبسمس (آدام , واطس) وهما نغمتان للحنين يرددهما الشعب فى القداس الالهى.*

*+ دمــــج +*

*فى المصطلح الكنسى تعنى ان هذه القطعة تقال بدون تلحين حيث يكتفى نطق كلماته فقط*

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++​*يتبــــــع*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

الله اختى العزيزه جومانه ... حقيقى ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك .. صدقينى معلومات قيمة جداً اشكرك عليها 

صلواتك


----------



## †gomana† (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسي ع مرورك*
*انا مبسوطة اوى ان المعلومات فادتك*
*ربنا معاك وانتظر الباقى*


----------



## professor_atif (6 أكتوبر 2006)

معلومات فعلا قيمة يا جومانة ربنا يعوضك لتعبك فى المنتديات كل ما ادخل منتدى الاقى اسمك منور  انتى فعلا بركة  وربنا يعوضك لتعب محبتك  لكل مسيحى    والرب معك يا احلى جومانةويقويكى للخدمة الصعبة دى


----------



## †gomana† (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*هههههه معلش بقى حظك معايا كدة ياعاطف*
*ميرسي ع مروك الجميل ويارب اكون افادتك*
*ربنا يباركك وعايزين نشوف مشاركاتك*


----------



## †gomana† (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*+ تسبحــــــة +

تطلق هذه الكلمة في الكنيسة القبطية ع :

1- التسبحة اليومية او السنوية : وهى تصلى ع مدار السنة الطقسية وهى تنقسم الى تسبحة نصف الليل .

2- التسبحة الكيهكية : وهى تصلى ع مدى شهر كيهك .

3- تسبحة رفع بخور عشيـــة : وتقال قبل صلوات رفع بخور عشيـــة .

4- تسبحة الاعيـــاد السيديـــة : وهى التسبحة السنوية مضتفت اليها أبصاليات وطروحات خاصة بالعيد السيدى.

5- التسبحة الشـــاروبيمية : وهى التى يرددها الشعب في القداس الالهى : " قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الصباؤوت " واصولها الاولى تعود الى المجمع اليهودى.

6- تسبحة المـــلائكة : وهى تقال في صلاة بــاكر , والتى بدايتها " فلنسبح مع الملائكة قائلين : المجد لله في الاعالى " وهى للبابا أثناسيوس الرسولى .

7- تسابيـــح العذراء والانبيــــاء : وتقال في سهرة ليلة سبت الفرح , وهى ثمانى عشر تسبحة من العهد القديم وثلاث من العهد الجديد .

8- صلوات السواعى بالاجبية : وهى تسمى ايضا كل منها " تسبحة "

+++++++++

يتبــــع​*


----------



## Bino (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*معلومات قيمه أوى يا جومانا*
*   ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي كتيلا عالمرور الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## K A T Y (10 يناير 2007)

معلومات قيمة جدا يا جومانة ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## stan55 (13 يناير 2007)

ميرسي  
ربنا يباركك


----------



## †gomana† (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مصطلحات طقسية .. متجدد*

ميرسي لكل اخواتى عالمرور الجميل
ربنا معاكم


----------



## †gomana† (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مصطلحات طقسية .. متجدد*

*Aposticha أبوستيخون

**مصطلح طقسي يتبع الكنيسة البيزنطية والنطق الصحيح له هو أبو ستيخا وهو الحان ليتورجية قصيرة أو قطع صلوات تأتي لاحقة لبعض أعداد من المزامير أو بعض من الآيات الكتابية وهي ترتل في نهاية صلاة الغروب والتي يقابلها في الكنيسة القبطية صلاة تفضل يارب أن تحفظنا في هذه الليلة المقدسة ونحن بغير خطية .. الخ والتي تقال في صلاة النوم



dismissal bymn أبوليتيكون

**اصطلاح طقسي بيزنطي ويعني ( اللحن أو المرد ) الذي يقال في نهاية أي احتفال 
ليتورجي وهو ما يعرف في الكنيسة القبطية باسم ( القانون ) او ( قانون التسريح ) ويرتل هذا المرد أو اللحن في الكنيسة الشرقية عموما في ختام صلاة الغروب وختام صلاة السحر وختام الصلاة الإفخارستية ( القداس الإلهي ) وهو المرد الذي تتغير كلماته مع تغير الأعياد السيدية أو تذكارات الشهداء أو القديسين - وفي الكنيسة القبطية تتغير كلمات مرد التسريح ثلاث مرات علي مدار السنة الطقسية مع مواسم الزراعة ومياه النيل وأهويه السماء - كما تتغير كلماته مع تنوع الاعياد السيدية بالإضافة إلى عيدي النيروز والصليب وكذلك الصوم المقدس الكبير وصوم الميلاد وبرموني الميلاد والغطاس باستثناء أعياد العذراء والرسل وصومهما وكذلك أعياد الملائكة ويوحنا المعمدان والشهداء والقديسين والتي ليس لها قانون تسريح يختص بها



إبيفانيا Epiphqny 


الكلمة تعني ظهور أو استعلان وقد استخدمت الكلمة اليونانية ( إبيفانيا ) لتشير إلى عيد الظهور الإلهي واشتهر العيد في الكنيسة القبطية باسم عيد الغطاس وهو الاسم المعروف به أيضا في الكنيسة المارونية ويعرف باسم عيد الدنح في الكنيسة السريانية أما الكنيسة الغربية فدعي باسم ثيؤفانيا أي الظهور الإلهي في منتصف القرن الخامس*​


----------



## †gomana† (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مصطلحات طقسية .. متجدد*

*أرباع الناقوس



**أرباع جمع ربع والربع في المصطلح الكنسي القبطي هو فقرة قبطية ملحنة مقسمة إلى أربعة استيخونات أي أربع جمل . وعلي هذه الأرباع تنبني كل تسابيح الكنيسة القبطية التي تحويها كتب الابصلمودية السنوية والأبصلمودية الكيهكية وابصاليات الأعياد وابصاليات الأيام السنوية والدفنار والتماجيد … الخ ، أما أرباع الناقوس فهي الأرباع القبطية التي ترتل باستخدام الناقوس والتي تلي دائما صلاة الشكر في صلاتي رفع بخور عشية وباكر وفي بعض الصلوات الكنسية الأخرى مثل بداية قداسات اللقانات الثلاثة وصلوات السجدة وصلوات التجنيز - ولأرباع الناقوس مقدمة آدام أو واطس حسب أيام الأسبوع ويلي أرباع المقدمة أرباع ثابتة وأخري تتغير مع تغير المناسبات الكنيسة وترتل أرباع الناقوس أما باللحن الطويل ( والذي نسميه مجازا الفرايحي ) أو باللحن القصير ( والذي نسميه مجازا السنوي ) وفي أثناء ترديد أرباع الناقوس في صلاتي رفع بخور عشية أو باكر يدخل الكاهن إلى الهيكل ويدور حوله بالبخور ثلاث مرات ومقابله الشماس حاملا الصليب ليردد الكاهن الثلاثة أواشي الصغار - السلامة والآباء والاجتماعات - ويرد عليه الشماس بمرداتها - ويتضح لنا أن أرباع الناقوس دخلت طقسا لاحقا علي طقس أسبق منها وهو ما يعرف اليوم باسم سر بخور عشية أو باكر 
ويعقب أرباع الناقوس دائما ترديد المزمور الخمسين ارحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك .. في رفع بخور باكر لقداسات خميس العهد وسبت الفرح وعيد القيامة*​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مصطلحات طقسية .. متجدد*

*ما شاء الله رائع جدا مشكورة للموضوع يا غاليه​*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مصطلحات طقسية .. متجدد*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا جمانة مصطلحات مفيدة عنجد

شكرا حبيبتي


----------



## نشات جيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مصطلحات طقسية .. متجدد*

ياريت   اول   عمل   ف   السنة    الجديدة   هو   الصلاة


----------



## Meriamty (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مصطلحات طقسية .. متجدد*



موضوع رااائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## †gomana† (5 يونيو 2008)

*أرشى Leader - Chief



الكلمة يونانية وتعني رئيس - قائد وانتقلت إلى القبطية بنفس نطقها اليوناني وينطقها السريان أرخي ويندرج تحتها المصطلحات الكنيسة التالية علي سبيل الحصر 
- أرشى إبيسكوبوس archbishop أي رئيس الأساقفة 
- أرشى أنجيلوس : Archangel أي رئيس الملائكة ولقب رئيس الملائكة يطلق علي أي من رؤساء الملائكة السبعة ( ميخائيل و جبرائيل و رافائيل و سوريئيل ، سذاكيئيل ، سراثيئيل ، وحنانيئيل ) وهم يدعون المنيرون العظماء الأطهار - فميخائيل هو المبوق بالقيامة ، وغبريال هو المبشر بسر التجسد الإلهي ورافائيل هو مفرح القلوب وسوريال هو المبوق في اليوم الأخير 
- أرشى إيريفس High Priest أي رئيس الكهنة ، وهو أحد ألقاب السيد المسيح له المجد إذ يدعي رئيس الكهنة العظيم و رئيس كهنة الخيرات العتيدة ورئيس الكهنة إلى الأبد علي رتبة ملكي صادق وهو يدعي أيضا رسول اعترافنا ورئيس كهنته - وكان عمل رئيس الكهنة في العهد القديم هو أن يكفر عن خطايا الشعب وجهالاته وعن خطاياه الخاصة بتقديم ذبائح وقرابين لله مرات كثيرة أما في العهد الجديد فصار المسيح له المجد هو الكاهن والذبيح في آن معا حين قدم نفسه لله كوسيط عهد جديد بدمه أي ذبيحة جسده ولكن لمرة واحدة فقط - ويدعي بطريرك الإسكندرية بلقب رئيس الكهنة وهو تقليد قبطي نجد صداه في مجمع القداس الإلهي حين يلقب المجمع البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء ( 300- 310 ) بالعبارة التاليه .. والقديس بطرس الكاهن الشهيد رئيس الكهنة - كما يلقب أيضا بطريرك كنيسة الإسكندرية بلقب آخر هو رئيس رؤساء كهنتنا


أرشيدياكون Archdeacon 


الكلمة يونانية وتعني رئيس الشمامسة ويسمي عند السريان أرخيدياقون - وكان القديس اسطفانوس أول شهداء المسيحية رئيسا للشمامسة كما ظهرت كرامة هذا الرتبة في الكنيسة أيام البابا الكسندروس حين رسم اثناسيوس رئيسا لشمامسة كنيسة الإسكندرية - والاشيدياكون هو راعي الطقوس الكنيسة وعليه مراعاة قلوب الطغمات التي دونه لأنه راعيهم وهو عالم خبير بالكتب المقدسة وكتب الكنيسة الطقسية كلها وهو رأي ومشورة الأسقف في تقدمة من يختار لرتبة من رتب الكهنوت . ويتلو بعض الصلوات الخاصة في الرسامات الكهنوتية وهو لسان البيعة في كل ما يسأله الأسقف عنه ويفصل في منازعات الشمامسة - وله أن يقرب الكأس المقدس وهو يرتدي زيا خاصا - وكان الاشيدياكون في بعض الطقوس الشرقية القديمة يترأس القسوس ويترأس بالتالي كافة الرتب الكنيسة في غياب الأسقف


إرموس



مصطلح بيزنطي والإرموس هو القطعة التي تبدأ بها كل تسبحة من تسبحات القانون أي أنه في مطلع النشيد أو التسبحة حيث يرتبط مع هذا النشيد أو هذه التسبحة من حيث الوزن والمعني والنغمة ومن هنا كان اسمه وهو بمثابة القرار لهذه التسبحة ويلي الإرموس من القطع فيسمي طروبارية وأصل الكلمة من الفعل يواجه الشيء لأن الطروبارية تنحو نحو مطلعها الإرموس وتتجه اليه وزنا ومعني


إسباديقون Isbodikon 



كلمة معربة من الأصل اليوناني ( ديسبوتيكون ) أي الذي للسيد والسيد هنا يقصد به الأسقف . فكان الأسقف يرسل بواسطة الشمامسة جزءا من الذبيحة التي قدس عليها وهي جزء من الجسد المقدس مغموس في الدم الكريم وذلك -أما إلى الكنائس الفرعية التي تتبعه أو إلى كنائس الأساقفة الآخرين - ثم جاء القانون الرابع عشر لمجمع اللاذقية المكاني ليمنع هذه العادة نهائيا فقال لا يجوز إرسال القدسات إلى ايبارشية أخري في عيد الفصح فاستعيض عن إرسال القدسات نفسها بإرسال الخبزات المباركة ( الأولوجية ) من مكان إلى آخر وحتى هذه العادة الأخيرة توقفت هي أيضا كن ظل الجزء الأوسط من القربانه محتفظا باسمه إسباديقون حتى اليوم في كافة الطقوس شرقا وغربا


أكسيوس Worthy


أي مستحق والكلمة في أصولها اليونانية تطلق علي الأشخاص أو علي الأشياء ( أكسيون ) وفي المصطلح الطقسي الكنسي اختصت الكلمة ( أكسيوس ) أي مستحق لتقال في التماجيد لواحد من الشهداء أو القديسين وجمعها ( أكسي ) أي مستحقون . أما للعذراء القديسة مريم أو لواحدة من الشهيدات أو القديسات فيقال ( أكسيا ) أي مستحقة وجمعها ( أكسي) أي مستحقات . أما المرد الليتورجي القديم جدا والمعروف في كل العالم المسيحي شرقا وغربا مستحق وعادل أو مستحق ومستوجب ففيه نجد أن كلمة مستحق تأتي أكسيون وليس ( اكسيوس ) أي أنها تأتي في صيغة الفاعل المفرد المحايد وليس في صيغة الفاعل المفرد المذكر أي أن المرد هنا يفيد معني أنه لائق وواجب* 
​


----------



## †gomana† (5 يونيو 2008)

*إكليل



**إكليل في العربية ( اسطفانوس ) في اليونانية وهناك كثير من الأكاليل في طقوس وممارسات وصلوات الكنيسة منها * إكليل الشوك وهو الذي وضع علي رأس المخلص يوم صلبه * إكليل الرسولية : هو إكليل آبائنا الرسل الأطهار الذين كرزوا للمسكونة كلها * إكليل الشهادة توضع علي رأس الشهيد يوم تقديم حياته للموت من أجل يسوع * إكليل البر وهو الإكليل الذي يناله القديسون مثل الأنبا بولا أول السياح * إكليل البتولية يتوج به طغمة المتبتلين والرهبان الذين أكملوا سعيهم وبلغوا سعادة الملكوت * إكليل المعمد حديثا * إكليل الزواج يضعه الكاهن علي رأس العروسين أثناء تتميم سر الزيجة * إكليل الأسقف التاج الأسقفي


الإستعداد The Preparation




**مصطلح كنسي 
1- يوم الاستعداد Parasceve وهو في اليونانية ( باراسكيفي ) وهو يعني حرفيا اليوم السابق للسبت ولذلك كان يدعي يوم الجمعة أيضا يوم ما قبل السبت ولقد استخدم هذا التعبير ليطبق علي السابق لبعض الأعياد الكبرى اليهودية مثل عيد الفصح وقد أنتقل هذا المصطلح ذو الأصل اليهودي والكتابي إلى الكنيسة المسيحية ليسمي به يوم الجمعة العظيمة 
2- دوام الاستعداد : وهو التعبير الذي يعرف في كل الكنائس باسم البرامون 
3 - صلوات الاستعداد وهي صلوات الاستعداد التي يصليها الكاهن سرا بينه وبين الله قبل أن يبدأ في خدمة القداس الإلهي وهي معروفة في كافة الطقوس
*

​
*الإعتراف The Confession


**كلمة ( أومولوجيا ) تعني الاعتراف أو الإقرار وهو مصطلح ذو معان كنسية كثيرة هي 
*الاعتراف بالمسيح أو الإقرار بالإيمان الذي يقدمه الشهيد أو المعترف أو المتقدم للمعمودية أو إشبينة نيابة عنه فالاعتراف هو الشهادة أي الشهادة والمجاهرة بالإيمان 
* وفي طقس المعمودية هناك فعلان ليتورجيان رئيسان يتميز كل منهما عن الأخر تماما - الأول هو : الاعتراف بالمسيح وهو يختص بالأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث القدوس ويعرف هذا الفعل الليتورجي في الطقس البيزنطي ب الاتحاد بالمسيح وفي الطقس الأنطاكي ب الخضوع للمسيح - الثاني هو . الإقرار ( أو الاعتراف ) بالإيمان وهو إقرار بالثلاثة أقانيم الأب والابن والروح القدس - ويقصد باصطلاح الاعتراف أيضا اعتراف الإيمان الذي يردده الكاهن جهارا في الطقس القبطي وذلك في نهاية القداس الإلهي وقبل التناول مباشرة - وتطلق الكلمة أيضا علي سر التوبة والاعتراف حين يقدم التائب اعترافا شفهيا بخطاياه أمام الكاهن لقبول الحل وغفران الخطايا - وتطلق الكلمة أيضا علي أي هيكل يبني فوق قبر لأحد الشهداء وضعت فيه رفاته المقدسة تحت المذبح المقدس وفي العصور الوسطي أطلقت الكلمة علي أي كنيسة تحوي رفات أحد الشهداء - والاعتراف ( أومولوجيا ) في الكنيسة السريانية الشرقية ( الآشورية ) هو كتاب الاعتراف بصحة المعتقد الذي يوقعه البطريرك قبل تقليده الرتبة أو الأسقف قبل سيامته*​


----------



## †gomana† (5 يونيو 2008)

*التقديسات الثلاثة - Trisagion


**وهي تسمي أيضا Tersanctus أي التسبيح المثلث التقديس وهو تسبيح السرافيم قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الصباؤوت .. .. ويعني بها أيضا ترنيمة قدوس الله ، قدوس القوي ، قدوس الذي لا يموت .. - أن تسبحة الثلاثة تقديسات مقتبسة من الثلاثة تقديسات التي وردت في سفر اشعياء النبي ( ص6 ) كما وردت أيضا في مزمور(41: 3 ) بحسب الترجمة السبعينية وأيضا في سفر إشعياء ( 9: 5 ) في عبارة الله القوي ثم أخيرا في مزمور (98) - ولقد قبلت جميع الكنائس هذه الثلاثة تقديسات كصلاة طقسية وهي تتخلل معظم الصلوات الليتورجية والخدمات الكنسية في الطقوس الشرقية وتتصدر صلوات السواعي في الكنيستين السريانية والبيزنطية وهذه الصلاة تصليها الكنيسة القبطية بعد المزامير في ساعتين من سواعي الصلاة وهما باكر والنوم كما تصلي في رفع بخوري عشية وباكر قبل الذكصولوجيات وفي كل قداس قبل أوشية ( صلاة ) الإنجيل المقدس - فهي أحدي السمات التي تميز العبادة الأرثوذكسية ففي الطقس القبطي تأتي بعد القراءات وقبل قراءة الإنجيل وفي الطقس البيزنطي قبل القراءات باستثناء الأعياد الكبري - وهي تحتل مكانا واضحا في يوم الجمعة العظيمة - كما تقال في موكب الدفنة في هذا اليوم في الكنيسة اليونانية - ومن المهم أن نعرف أن التقليد اليهودي يعرف صلوات قريبة الشبه جدا من ترتيلة الثلاثة تقديسات مثل تفسير الترجوم اليهودي لإشعياء (6: 3 ) قدوس في الأعالي .. قدوس علي الأرض .. قدوس إلى دهر الدهور



آمـــــــين 



**كلمة عبرية مشتقة من فعل معناه يثبت ، يبني، يؤسس، يسند، فمعناها هو الصـادق أو الأمين أو الراسخ . وقد انتقلت من العبرية إلى كل لغات العالم تقريباً، واستعلمت في اليونانية بمعنى حقاًأو صدقاًأو في الحقيقة أو ليكن هكذا أو ليتم هذا الأمر . فهي تحمل معنى الموافقة أو التأكيد أو التأييد لما قيل، ويختم بها الصلوات . 
وتظهر قوتها في ما أوصى به موسى يشوع ، بأنه عندما يقرأ الكهنة اللعنات في شكيم ، فعلى كل الشعب أن يقولوا آمين ( تث 27 : 15 - 26 ) حيث تتكرر هذه العبارة 12 مرة ، ومن هنا أصبحت عادة عند اليهود في مجامعهم ، ومنهم انتقلت إلى الكنيسة المسيحية . فعندما كان يقرأ جزء أو ترفع صلاة لله كان المستمعون يقولون : آمـين للتعبير عن موافقتهم على ماقيل ( انظر آمين في 1 كو 14 : 16 ) . 
وتستخدم آمين في أول الكلام للتوكيد ، بمعنى حقاًأو صدقاًكما تستخدم للتمني في ختام الدعاء أو الصلاة أو الشكر ، بمعنى ليكن كذلك . وقد استخدمت اسماًللرب يسوع المسيح ( رؤ 3 : 14 ) . 
أ- في العهد القديم : تذكر كلمة آمين لأول مرة في موضوع المرأة التي يتهمها رجلها بالخيانة ، فبعد إتمام إجراءات الكاهن ، كان على المرأة أن تقول : آمين آمين ( عدد 5 : 22 ) . 
وعندما جمع نحميا العظماء والولاة لمعالجة أزمة اقتصادية ، استحلف الكهنة لرد الحقوق إلى أصحابها ، فقال كل الجماعة : آمين وسبحوا الرب ( نح 5 : 13 ) . 
وكما سبق القول كان على كل الشعب عند سماع الناموس أن يقولـوا آمين ( تث 27 : 15 - 26 ، نح 8 : 6 ) . 
واستخدمت كلمة آمين في ختام تسبحة الشكر للرب ( 1 أخ 16 : 36 ، مز 41 : 13 ، 106 : 48 ) ، كما تختم بها تسبيحات الأجزاء الثلاثة الأولى من سفر المزامير ، وقد تكررت للتوكيد مثل آمين ثم آمين أو آمين فآمين ( مز 41 : 13 ، 72 : 19 ، 89 : 52 ) . 
واستخدمت عند سماع خبر طيب ( إرميا 28 : 6 ) ، كما أجاب بها بناياهو عندما أقام الملك داود ابنه سليمان ملكاًعوضاًعنه ( 1 مل 1 : 36 ) . 
واستخدمت اسماًأو وصفاًلله في عبارة إله الحق ( إش 65 : 16 ) . 
أ?- في العهد الجديد : استخدم الرب يسوع كلمة آمين 54 مرة في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى ( 31 مرة في متى ، 14 مرة في مرقس ، 9 مرات في لوقا ) وفي أغلب هذه المرات بدأ يسوع بها كلامه في عبارة الحق أقول لكـم ( مت 5 : 18 و 26 ، 6 : 5 ، 10 : 15 ، 13 : 17 الخ ) . وفي إنجيل يوحنا وحده ترد 45 مرة في صورة مؤكدة : الحق الحق في بداية أقواله ( يو 1 : 51 ، 3 : 3 ، 5 : 9 و 24 و 25 ، 12 : 24 ، 14 : 12 الخ ) . 
واستخدمت كلمة آمين في أسفار العهد الجديد الأخرى ، فبولس يستخدمها في سياق الكلام أو في ختامه ( رو 15 : 33 ، 16 : 27 ، 1 كو 16 : 24 ، غل 6 : 18 ، في 4 : 20 ، 1 تي 6 : 16 و 22 ) ، كما يستخدمها عقب تسبحة شكر أو حمـد ( رو 11 : 36 ، غل 1 : 5 ، أف 3 : 21 ، 1 تي 1 : 17 ، 2 تي 4 : 18 ) . ويستخدمها في مباركته لله ( رو 1 : 25 ، 9 : 5 ، 2كو 1 : 20 ) . كما تختم بها التسبيحات في الأسفار الأخرى ( 1 بط 4 : 11 ، 5 : 11 ، 2 بط 3 : 18 ، يهوذا 25 ، رؤ 1 : 6 ، 7 : 12 ) . ويختم كاتب العبرانيين تسبحته وتحيته الختامية بكلمة آمين ( عب 13 : 21 و 25 ) . 
ويستخدم الرسول يوحنا كلمة آمين تسع مرات في سفر الرؤيا بمعان مختلفة ، تبلغ الذروة عندما يستخدمها اسماًللرب يسوع المسيح : هذا يقوله الآمين الشاهد الأمين الصادق ( رؤ 3 : 14 ) وكأنه رأى في الرب يسوع تجسيداًلآمين الذي يعلن الله . 
ويذكر يوحنا ثلاث مرات في رؤياه أن الأربعة الحيوانات قالت آمين ( رؤ 5 : 14 ، 7 : 12 ، 19 : 4 ) وانضم إليهم الأربعة والعشرون شيخاًفي المرة الأخيرة . 
ويختم يوحنا رؤياة بكلمة آمين مرتين جواباًعلى قول الرب : أنا آتي سريعاً( رؤ 22 : 20 و 21 ) *​


----------



## "mony" (6 يونيو 2008)

انا اسفه انى دخلت بجد 
بس الاسم شدينى انى اتعرف 
بس كلاما فى غايه الجمال مش عارفه اقولك معانيها حلوه  وفيها واقع ورنيم خاص تدخل القلب بيه 

سورى مره تانى انى دخلت​


----------



## خادم للجميع (30 يونيو 2008)

موضوع فوق الرائع اتمنالك دايما مزيد من النمو الروحى مع ربنا يسوع


----------



## ana_more (1 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى على المعلومات بجد انا فعلا ما اعرفشى معنى الكلام دا  ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم سلام يسوع


----------



## †gomana† (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي جدا ليكم كلكم عالمرور الجميل ده*
*وع محبتكم الجميلة دى كلها*
*دى مصطلحات طقسية بنستخدمها ف الكنيسة*
*ومبسوطة ان كلكم استفادتو بيها جدا*
*ربنا يبارككم وصلولى دايما*​


----------

